# CPT ASSISTANT FALL 93 please help



## BMICHAUN (Apr 5, 2010)

Has anyone had problems getting CPT Code 76700 paid when a physician (M.D) performs service. I have an payer who states my physician can not perform 76700 and only a radiologist or some type of specialist can perform, and they refer me to the CPT Assistant Fall 93 for explanation. 

Can someone  please help?


----------



## anita carleton (Apr 6, 2010)

I have copied part of the section from CPT assist Fall 93. I have highlighted the section they are referring too. However in my opinion i would day they are misunderstanding this. Hope this helps you a little.

Background Information

Interventional Radiology is defined as the branch of medicine that diagnoses and treats a wide range of diseases using percutaneous or minimally invasive techniques under imaging guidance. Although many of the examples in this article discuss the services performed by an interventional radiologist, CPT codes are used to designate the services rendered by any qualified physician. Likewise, codes from the 70000 series may be reported by physicians other than radiologists; radiologists may report services they perform from any appropriate section of CPT (eg, surgery, evaluation and management services). Understanding how to code for interventional radiology services requires an indepth knowledge of anatomy and physiology, as well as an indepth knowledge of how to use the revised CPT codes. This article provides the basic tools to understand the new coding concepts. A good anatomy and physiology text should be referenced when necessary to clarify the positioning of the catheter when interventional radiology procedures are performed. A glossary of terms related to this article begins on page 19.


----------



## BMICHAUN (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank u


----------

